# Pen Part Suppliers....Where ?



## gothycdesigns (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi, I just started turning pens. I have ideas and seen pics of pens turned here on this board and other websites. I buy some of my pen kits from a local Rockler store. they are limited at least when it comes to parts in chrome, brushed satin or even Black. Where can I find a supplier that has decent prices, plus any color I may need. And also where can I just buy the pen or pencil tips or end caps alone. I see other sites and Rockler sell the tubes, but have not see anyone that has just a multitude of random parts.

Any suggestions, thought or links, much appreciated. 

Later,
Gothyc Designs


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 27, 2005)

Ray, this might start some arguements, but here goes... 
I would stay away from places like Rockler, Woodcraft and the like for buying any kind of pen kits.. they just resell what the major suppliers make at a extremely high markup... 
I would also stay away from Penn State (PSI), I have never cared for their platings and had numerous problems with the mechanisms on pens when I was starting out... NOW THIS IS ONLY MY OPINION.... 
My primary suppliers for pen kits is CSU (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com) and Arizona Silhouette (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com)
CSU designs, manufacturs and sells it's own line of pen kits... and they have fantasic customer service
Arizona Sihouette is primarily a reseller of Berea kits and some of their own proprietary designs, the customer services is also tops... 
One other supplier I would recommend is Ernie at http://www.beartoothwoods.com ... he resells Berea at great prices and also has a some great cigar kits with copper plating not available anywhere else... 

I don't know any outfit selling just nibs or cap assemblies alone, but you can always ask one of the above to see if they can help you... 

As I mentioned above, these are my opinions and I am sure you will hear from other members here about who they like.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 27, 2005)

Agree with Tom there. CSUSA does have the best customer service.


----------



## dwilasnd (Nov 27, 2005)

Just buy a few extra. You will mess up a transmission (the ink turny thing) and have to take one from another kit. Then you have extra. Go to Arizona Silhouette and buy some his $1.55 slimline kits. Pretty cheap for a small baggie of 'extra parts'.


----------



## GregD (Nov 27, 2005)

I have to agree that Arizona Silhouette and CSUSA have great service. If you need the transmission for 7mm kits, try Wood Turningzs http://www.woodturningz.com/SlimlinePenKits.aspx they have 10 transmissions for $7.00. Look under pen parts.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi again Ray---The advice you've been given here is great for suppliers.  There are some links on the home page here you might look at too.  A supplier I've used some is woodpenpro.com out of Hawaii.  Another is pensofcolor.com.  Also, woodturningz.com has been a good supplier.  The pen parts by themselves are pretty spendy.  The Woodcraft Store in Tigard (not very far from the Rockler's in Beaverton) does carry pen parts and it is kind of fun to browse their store when I get a chance to get over there.  Also Woodcrafters in NE Portland does carry pen kits (look like Woodcraft's stuff but I think has their own label)---not sure if they'd have any individual parts though.  I think purchasing the economical pen kits is a great solution----depends what type of kit you're needing parts for though.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 27, 2005)

The retailers are not really geared to sell parts. They sell kits. None that I know of will sell parts from a parts inventory similar to auto parts. They usually have tubes, refills, fountain pen nibs/feeder systems, and transmissions but not an entire parts dept. I have had no problem getting a part that I've ruined or that was left out of a kit, but the part was robbed from another kit. I've tried to purchase multiple parts such as couplers or clips but they are not available. Woodcraft stores have good supplies of tubes and transmissions.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 27, 2005)

There are three major makers of pen kits:
Berea 
CSUSA
Penn State (PSI)

The two first ones make the best kits, I have not used a PSI kit, but have heard not too much good of them. The kits from Berea are re-sold through a number of companies: Arizona Silhouette (has also some unique kits only available from them), Woodcraft, Beartooth Woods (Ernie McFarlane) and Rockler. The quality between CSUSA and Berea is absolut comparable. The most used kits come also in a wide variety of platings, check the websites and catalogs of the suppliers. Links can be found on the IAP frontpage. Most of the mentioned companies do not sell single parts, only tubes and transmissions can be found at Woodcrafts. My Woodcraft store has two big part boxes under the counter and when you miss a part in a kit, or you have screwed one up, they will give you a free replacement.


----------



## Malkusr (Nov 27, 2005)

What about HUT? Has anybody used them? I always get their catalog but never got anything from them. I have bought a lot from PSI and have had sub par results. The pencil mechanism on a few pencils I sold broke and needed to be replaced. I am now working on switching over to other suppliers.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Nov 27, 2005)

Over the past 10 or 12 years I've bought quite a lot from Hut.  Haven't bought a lot in the past several years though, other than mostly game call kits---seems they have the best selection of call kits that I'm aware of.


----------



## PatLawson (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malkusr_
> <br />What about HUT? Has anybody used them?



HUT is a re-seller of Berea kits and you can get much better prices from Bill B. at Arizona Silhouette, from Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods, and even directly from Berea. Hut does have some nice acrylic blanks and some unique clips and finials, but buying Berera pen kits from HUT is an expensive way to go.

Pat

Laguna Beach, CA
http://PensByPatricia.com


----------



## Spike (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont know about anything about other woodcraft stores but the one i go to in NC has just about every part for slimline kits. Nibs, transmisions, end caps, center rings of diffrent kinds,  specialty clips and regular clips. All of the spare parts are only for the gold kits and they come in sets of five.(this store is in Greensboro, North Carolina any one know why this particular store would have spare parts for sale and not others?)


----------



## TomServo (Nov 28, 2005)

Spike: WC stores are franchises, so technically any one of them could carry just about anything they wanted...


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />...There are three major makers of pen kits:
> Berea
> CSUSA
> Penn State (PSI)...



There is also a outfit in Canada that has a few kits of their own.......sorry, I don't remember the name right off hand; but I'm sure someone else will be along with the name.  And, of course, there is the Craft Supply on the other side of the pond in the UK.  It wouldn't surprise me if there were a few more in other parts of the world; but these five are the ones generally used by American pen crafters.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW....Thanks to all for responding. These are al helpful and have noticed a couple of them online. I recently found woodturnerscatalog just yesterday. Thanks again

To Tom McMillan, I found the Woodcraft in Tigard yesterday. First time there after a small visit to Rockler by the way. I left a peice of Peruvian Walnut had to go pick it up and then thought I was close enough to look for Woodcraft. The other one you mentioned Woodcrafters, I've been there once a long time ago. I'll have to go check them out.

If any one comes acrossed a supplier that carries other color pen kits, like blue or red or even black (i've found a couple of places online with black), this would help me a lot. I know gold kits are more the standard which kinda get boring to me even being a new turner at least I know I can get it with no problem, but as I mentioned color is mainly what I am after.

Again thanks to all. Hope to talk to you soon.

Later,
Gothyc Designs


----------



## Tom McMillan (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Ray---Hut's website hutproducts.com does show red and blue traditional pen kits and black titanium.  Seems Berea may have those too, but I can't find them on their website bereahardwoods.com but they may be there.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 28, 2005)

Ray,

Ernie at http://www.Beartoothwoods.com does have some slimlines in colors.  He has red, green, and blue as well as the new copper kits.

Give him a try


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2005)

It's been posted that Hut is a Berea reseller. I was not aware of that, but that doesn't surprise me. Just so you know, Woodturningz carries all of the PSI and Hut stuff, and more less $$$.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 28, 2005)

I've purchased through Berea Hardwoods, Arizona Silhouttes, and now Craft Supplies USA. (in addition to Rockler and Woodcraft) I live very close to Berea, so I buy most of my stuff there, but on kits such as the Cigar pens, AS sells much cheaper than I can buy from Berea. AS also sells the Baron pens fairly cheap, which are very nice pens. I just placed my first order with CSUSA and put a note in the comments section that I wanted some Emporer tubes (they aren't listed on the website) I just got a call 5 minutes ago saying they would be added to my order and that when they came in, they would be sent to me no extra charge. 

I stay away from Rockler pens because they use the cheap finishes that wear off in a week. However, I did find that Rockler now sells premade blanks for some pens. I picked up three premade blank sets for the Cigar pens for all of $5 each. I picked up two crushed velvet and an Acrylic. When you consider the time it takes for cutting, drilling and glueing, I think $5 was very worth the $$. I have since finished these pens and am very happy. (the Cigar pens Rockler sells are the same as Berea and Arizona.) Rockler Woodcraft finishes are OK, but you have to get the 24K woodcraft gold.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



This is Woodchuckers in Canada, as I said in my post ... "there are three major makers of pen kits"


----------



## GaWoodworker (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GregD_
> <br />I have to agree that Arizona Silhouette and CSUSA have great service. If you need the transmission for 7mm kits, try Wood Turningzs http://www.woodturningz.com/SlimlinePenKits.aspx they have 10 transmissions for $7.00. Look under pen parts.



Woodturningz.com has the fastest shipping time of any dealer I have used. I usually have my parts in 3 business days from the time I place the order.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks wdcav1952. I'll try looking them up. So far my pen kits have been from the local Rockler. I have turned 2 pen and one pencil so far during this holiday weekend. The last pen I turned was Cocobola w/gold accent. I put it together and the twist seems stiff. I do not know if I damaged the transmission while pressing it or is this a common stiffness that fellow turners have come across? Is this one of the thing why Rockler is a no-no to get kits from? I do not have a pen press but have used my Quik-Grip clamp bar to press them. Seems to work fine, but it was a concern if I may have slightly unknowingly bent the transmission.

As I've mentioned I am just starting out and still need to learn more tricks of the trade.

Thanks Again,

Gothyc Designs

P.S. Anyone is welcome to contact me off board anytime with their advise, which is greatly appreciated. I hope to have soon, pics of the newly turned pens. ? how do I post my pics to be shown on this board.

RKIII


----------



## Mikey (Nov 30, 2005)

The problem with Rockler pen kits is not the design of the parts. They only sell their stuff in what is normally called the "24k gold". This is the cheapest of the platings and will usually wear off or start showing signs of wear within weeks if the pen is used daily. To get a finish that lasts a long time, you need to step up to the different plating options available through other sources. (chrome, Ti finishes, platinum, and Rhodium.)

If you are just learning, ROckler can be a great place to get kits from as they usually have 2 for 1 sales on their slimline pens. I would just learn using these and give them away after making them. I have saved one or two that I made with the regular 24k gold though. I use it at work daily, and now the pen is unplated, and I also show people the pen who ask why my stuff isn't $15. I tell them this is what you get for $15 (show my first pens) then I explain why the more expensive ones last.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2005)

As far as colors go.
Berea has the slimline type pen in red green and blue. those are the only colored pens I know of. Others have worked with anodizing or powder coating pen parts. I have never done either myself. 
additional colors that are carried by most of the big three are
24k gold, 10k gold, titanium gold, black enamel, black titanium, chrome, black chrome, and Platinum, as others have mentioned a copper can be located as well as gun metal and silver. P.S.I. kits can fairly easily be gotten through other suppliers (Ryan at woodturningz or Sheila at Pens of Color) at a lower price than buying directly from P.S.I.
the same is true for Berea kits mainly through Bill at Arizone shilouette.
CSUSA discontinued there reseller program so they are the only outlet for there kits.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2005)

One more note, if you are looking to sell you items and want to know what companies pens sell.
I have every pen kit from P.S.I. adn CSUSA on my web site. in the past year I have only sold CSUSA pens.
this would leave me thinking the kits to go with are CSUSA and possibly Berea. I don't have alot of experience with berea kits etc. I've only made one of there El Grande pens.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks....Ever since I saw a pen with blue and red accents somewhere in the galleries, I knew I'd like to do different colors. I went to beartoothwoods and found the colored kits. This helps alot and he seem genuinely caring for what a customer needs. I also lie the looks of the blakc and Titanium as well which I'll get there some day. Actually I think I have a kit for the Titanium pen. it was $10.00 at Rockler. I know, I've seen cheaper online, but this was before I knew of the other sources. 

So does most every one buy bulk tubes and blanks, and buy kits fr there needs but use and switch parts around to make the pen of there ideas? I know one thing for sure, I'm hooked on turning pens, its great and fairly easy, but willing to learn more difficult stuff.

Later,
Ray K.
aka Gothyc Designs


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 1, 2005)

If you are looking for color accented slimlines BB has them on sale this week
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Specials.htm


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 1, 2005)

There is more to the selection of a Vendor than the cheapest price.

In the beginning, if I wanted a Berea kit, I had to buy it from Hut. The only other source was Woodcraft at a higher price. I had never heard of Craft Supplies, and the quality and service was flat out better than anything that PSI had to offer.  

Even after others started selling the kits, PSI improved their quality, Craft Supplies entered the market, and Bearea started selling them direct to the consumer at a lower price, I still recommended HUT kits to the beginners because HUT had written a good set of instructions for making them. Good instructions were important in an era when there were neither books, nor videos, nor websites on making a pen. Berea still sucks when it comes to instructions, the others aren't much better, and some are non-existent; and I still recommend HUT to beginners because their good instructions will get them through their first kits without having to buy a book or a video. 

I still buy from HUT, partly from habit, partly from loyalty, and partly because of the good service I have always gotten from them. Yes, the others are now giving good service and no-questions-asked parts replacement, but this is something new for them because they have not always been this way. HUT has always been that way. The price difference disappears when you buy kits in larger quantities.


----------



## Spike (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />Spike: WC stores are franchises, so technically any one of them could carry just about anything they wanted...


My bad. duh. I knew that just had a brain freeze.[][xx(]


----------



## ldimick (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />Spike: WC stores are franchises, so technically any one of them could carry just about anything they wanted...



Our local WC has even started carrying wood from BB or at least they say they do. []


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 3, 2005)

I received a HUT catalog I requested Tues. They've defineitely have a ton of stuff. They even have the colors I was interested in. I'll have to look ove the shipping costs, but by far I should be saving money all around from going to Rockler or Woodcraft. Of course I may still hve to get things from them since their local to me if I need something quick.

Later,
Ray K.


----------



## Mogman (Dec 7, 2005)

I recently ordered some kits and blanks from both CSUSA and CSUK. The parts from CSUSA arrived before those from CSUK. Great service from the USA. They deserve a big pat on the back.

Ian


----------

